# My First Button is here



## Saminator (Jul 3, 2009)

Well here it is. The Silver is very close to 31.1g and the gold is just under 8g. They both need a little borax cleaned off them...I will post them again when they are cleaned up.

Sam


----------



## metatp (Jul 3, 2009)

Look nice. I was just playing around with melting the same size loaf of silver. I need a little more practice. Can't wait to see the silver after cleaning. Are you using sulfuric acid?

I was wondering. Does anyone know if HCL can be used? It seemed to remove the borax.

Tom


----------



## Saminator (Jul 3, 2009)

HTPatch said:


> Can't wait to see the silver after cleaning. Are you using sulfuric acid?
> 
> I was wondering. Does anyone know if HCL can be used? It seemed to remove the borax.
> 
> Tom



I asked the same question in the silver section.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=5124
Dilute Sulfuric Acid is the way to go.

I think HCl on Silver would be bad...I think it would convert you silver into Silver Cloride.

Sam


----------



## Noxx (Jul 4, 2009)

Nitric acid will work too. I never tried with sulfuric...


----------



## metatp (Jul 4, 2009)

Noxx,

What concentration of nitric should I use? I assume we would want it pretty diluted.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Saminator (Jul 4, 2009)

Nitric Acid on Silver to clean off Borax? That is going to disolve your silver and make Silver Nitrate. I am certain Noxx knows this and is only talking about cleaning your Gold this way.

Sam


----------



## metatp (Jul 4, 2009)

That make more sense. I know I am in the minority dealing mainly with silver and not gold. I should have specified that.


----------



## SilverNitrate (Jul 5, 2009)

a final rinse with ammonia water will do good.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 5, 2009)

No not on silver but on gold. 15% works well in this case.


----------

